# Bringing them back to life



## bushb2004 (Aug 17, 2013)

Here are two old Schwinn's that I am bring back to life, the men's bike is a 1959 and the woman's is a 1961. The 59 was in rough shape with a lot of non Schwinn parts like wheels, goose neck, handle bars, grips, seat, crank, pedals and some re-pop parts. Latest picture is of the 1959 back from the stripper with some of the "new" parts installed. I will be painting and decaling it in a 1959 Phantom scheme . The 61 will remain original and going through a through cleaning and polish. Comments welcome. Thanks.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 17, 2013)

*welcome!*

nice job on these.most of us here love getting old bikes out of the sticks and back on the street where they belong.to me there is nothing more satisfying.keep up the good work.


----------



## bushb2004 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks, its been a learning experience. many many years since I've done anything with bicycles, but so far it has been fun. I'm looking forward to riding it, thinking in a couple more weeks the 59 will be ready.

Thanks again


----------



## bushb2004 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Updates*

Fitting more parts and getting closer to paint


----------



## bushb2004 (Sep 7, 2013)

*First ride*

Put the chain on her and took her for a ride today, what a blast.



bushb2004 said:


> Fitting more parts and getting closer to paint
> 
> View attachment 112525View attachment 112526


----------



## Mickey2 (Sep 7, 2013)

US bikes with cantilever frames from the 50's and 60's are very rare where I live. I know of two who were imported, but non of them were brought back to near original state. Were they mostly for kids and youngster or did grown-ups use them too?


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 11, 2013)

It's always good to hear when someone gets bit by the bike hobby. Lots of fun and most items needed are reasonably priced.


----------



## bushb2004 (Oct 5, 2013)

Frame and rack in primer


----------



## bushb2004 (Oct 5, 2013)

Pre paint ride


----------



## bushb2004 (Nov 3, 2013)

Well its been a while since my last post, been real busy with other things in life ( work, family and house ) and haven't devoted any time to the 59. That's changing now, did some sanding and smoothing on the frame, have all the paint materials and decals. Picked up a 50's ( non locking ) springer assembly that I'm going to use because I'm not to confident in the durability of the springer that came with the bike. If all goes well, should be putting on color starting this week. I'll post pic's of progress. 

Thanks and Happy Schwinning


----------



## Curtis68 (Nov 3, 2013)

Bike is looking good. Can't wait to see it finished. Nice job


----------



## bushb2004 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks, here is a update. Got the "new to me" springer, had to install it to see what it looked like, I'm happy


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2013)

Looking good!!!  but actually if you want correctness, that is the earlier style(pre '55?) springer. 59 used the bolt thru the fork legs like the repop had. just an observation...


----------



## bushb2004 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yep, I know. the 59 front end didn't appear to be as robust as the older ones and I'm no light weight . I building it to enjoy, not for show or profit, just like the look. Also this is not a documented/original  Phantom ( However; the frame is a 1959 )  guess you could call it a wanna be, or a tribute  

Thanks for your tip and enjoy the hobby


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2013)

bushb2004 said:


> Yep, I know. the 59 front end didn't appear to be as robust as the older ones and I'm no light weight . I building it to enjoy, not for show or profit, just like the look. Also this is not a documented/original  Phantom ( However; the frame is a 1959 )  guess you could call it a wanna be, or a tribute
> 
> Thanks for your tip and enjoy the hobby




I think I still have my repop phantom rack (no lamp) if you're interested...$50 shipped domestic


----------



## bushb2004 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks, but Im all good on a rack, picked up a "real" vintage one with a jewel, check out the previous pics in this thread.


----------



## bushb2004 (Nov 7, 2013)

early rack


----------



## Carlamast (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks, its been a learning experience. many many years since I've done anything with bicycles, but so far it has been fun. I'm looking forward to riding it, thinking in a couple more weeks the 59 will be ready.


----------



## bushb2004 (Nov 10, 2013)

We got Red, paint work has begun


----------



## bushb2004 (Nov 12, 2013)

Springer and tanks in primer


----------



## bushb2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

update on the 59


----------



## bushb2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

Mickey2 said:


> US bikes with cantilever frames from the 50's and 60's are very rare where I live. I know of two who were imported, but non of them were brought back to near original state. Were they mostly for kids and youngster or did grown-ups use them too?




My guess would be that during the 50's & 60's the bicycles were ridden by youngsters before they got their drivers license. Now, ( for me at least ) its about remembering that time and sharing it with future generations.


----------



## bushb2004 (Nov 24, 2013)

Another update


----------



## bushb2004 (Dec 7, 2013)

Update, we got black


----------



## bushb2004 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Wet Sanding today*

Clear coat tomorrow. Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## bushb2004 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Update, Almost Done*

Clear is on, I couldn't wait for the pinstripes , I had to see what she looked like after all this time. Pinstripes sometime next week


----------



## bushb2004 (May 30, 2014)

*2 done*

finished the girls 1950 and the boys 1959


----------



## mruiz (May 30, 2014)

*nice*

Pat your self on the back, good job.
 Mitch


----------



## jacobs132 (May 30, 2014)

very, very nice


----------



## bushb2004 (Jun 20, 2014)

mruiz said:


> Pat your self on the back, good job.
> Mitch




Thank you. I have a few more in the works


----------



## bushb2004 (Jun 20, 2014)

jacobs132 said:


> very, very nice




Thanks, it was a lot of fun doing these.


----------



## bikeguy (Jun 22, 2014)

In the future, on the springer forks, you may want to use the legs that do not have the retaining bolt through the middle of the tube but behind it, they are much stronger and take older heavier riders much much better.


----------



## bushb2004 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Please see posts from 11-07-2013 in this thread*



bikeguy said:


> In the future, on the springer forks, you may want to use the legs that do not have the retaining bolt through the middle of the tube but behind it, they are much stronger and take older heavier riders much much better.




Please see posts from 11-07-2013 in this thread


----------



## bushb2004 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Bikes at a car show*

took the bikes to a local car show, they got a bunch of attention


----------



## razorschwinn (Jul 14, 2014)

Great job on those classics. I'm all new to this and I already have a project myself. I have a 1950 D-19 (pre Hornet ?) that I just acquired. It's going to need a lot of work and I can only hope it will look as good yours.


----------



## bushb2004 (Jul 19, 2014)

razorschwinn said:


> Great job on those classics. I'm all new to this and I already have a project myself. I have a 1950 D-19 (pre Hornet ?) that I just acquired. It's going to need a lot of work and I can only hope it will look as good yours.




I seen your 50 in another post, don't mind what others say. This is a great hobby and a way to keep a American Icon going. What ever you do with your bike/bikes enjoy and reflect on the heritage.


----------



## bushb2004 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Woodward 2014*

This is from yesterday, we had 16 bikes ( all Schwinn ) at 15&Woodward.


----------

